# Prüfen, ob String einen anderen String enthält



## kleinevroni (2. November 2005)

Hallo, 

wisst ihr, ob es in Java eine Methode für strings gibt, die prüft, ob ein string einen anderen enthält? Was zB "IsSubstringOf" oder so heißt?

Beispiel: 
String a="ichweissdasnicht";
String b="eis";
boolean enthalten =  b.IsSubstringOf(a); // was dann hier true liefern sollte

ich kenn zwar schon paar algorithmen zur suche in texten, aber ich hab leider nicht die zeit da jetzt großartig was selbst zu schreiben :-(

Vroni


----------



## -ben- (2. November 2005)

Hi!

wie wärs damit:

```
public class ContainsStringDemo {

	private static boolean containsString( String s, String subString ) {
		return s.indexOf( subString ) > -1 ? true : false;
	}
	
	public static void main( String[] args ) {
		String s1 = "Hello World!";
		String s2 = "World";
		
		System.out.println( containsString( s1, s2 ) );
	}
}
```

Gruss
ben


----------



## kleinevroni (2. November 2005)

Wow, absolut perfekt

danke, 

da wär ich wahrscheinlich in jahren nicht draufgekommen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. November 2005)

Hallo!

 System.out.println("Hello World".contains("orl"));

 Gruss Tom


----------



## -ben- (2. November 2005)

Ja, das ist noch eleganter!

Kam aber erst ab Version 1.5 dazu


----------

